# Stanley No. 1111 and No. 1110?



## Oxenhandler (Nov 26, 2011)

What are these tools used for? I have both of these punch type tools. Are they for driving finish nails in hard-to-swing-a-hammer places? Here's a link to a picture of a No. 1111: http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-No-...237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336eaf5835


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Oxenhandler said:


> What are these tools used for? I have both of these punch type tools. Are they for driving finish nails in hard-to-swing-a-hammer places? Here's a link to a picture of a No. 1111: http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-No-...237?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item336eaf5835


 







It is to center a hole in a piece of hardware (like for hinges) to help with centering and starting a screw. The punch has to be held perpendicular, or the punch hole can be off center.













 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Or for breaking glass :smile: I keep one in the pocket of my bunker gear.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Or for breaking glass :smile: I keep one in the pocket of my bunker gear.
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


It'll shatter a windshield? Wonder what it does to a hood...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> It'll shatter a windshield? Wonder what it does to a hood...


:no: but it'll break side panes. Use a glass saw for those laminated windshields

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> :no: but it'll break side panes. Use a glass saw for those laminated windshields
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Someone (eyes rolling) told me two pokes at a windshield and it will need replacing.


----------



## Oxenhandler (Nov 26, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> It is to center a hole in a piece of hardware (like for hinges) to help with centering and starting a screw. The punch has to be held perpendicular, or the punch hole can be off center.


Thanks for the welcome!

I must be missing something... your explanation Cabinetman, doesn't conform to my experience of these tools. The tool doesn't have enough force to break a windshield or dimple hardware, and it doesn't have a sharp point. It's about as powerful as a retractable ballpoint pen. 

Any chance there's a Youtube video out there demonstrating the use of one of these?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*spring loaded vs spring return...*

They look similar and the OP's is a spring return. The firefighters extraction punch is "spring loaded" and I've used it for sheet metal layout, it's original purpose AFAIK. 
The firefighters application:
http://www.ehow.com/video_4940519_firefighter-tools-spring-loaded-punch.html

and: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Zak-Too...y_Fire_Protection&vxp=mtr&hash=item53e6e912c7


commonly used:
http://www.harborfreight.com/spring-loaded-center-punch-621.html


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Oxenhandler said:


> The tool doesn't have enough force to break a windshield or dimple hardware, and it doesn't have a sharp point. It's about as powerful as a retractable ballpoint pen.


The ones I use are spring loaded. But it's a retracting spring. You hit the top with a hammer, and the tapered end centers on the hole in the hardware, and the pin gets driven into the wood. It makes a small pilot hole. If yours doesn't have a point, file one (it could have broken off).











 







.


----------



## buswrench (Jul 19, 2020)

I have new old stock one with original package. They asre nail set fsor finishing nails and the ends are flat not pointed.


----------



## ShelbyGT40 (12 mo ago)

buswrench said:


> I have new old stock one with original package. They asre nail set fsor finishing nails and the ends are flat not pointed.


You are 1000% right buswrench. Believe they may also have come in a couple various sizes for different nail heads


----------

